# Soccer Resume



## NOVA.Dad (Nov 21, 2019)

Can anyone share some examples of a good Soccer Resume?
Do you print and hand these out at ID sessions?
Or just email to coaches of schools your player is interested in?

My '05 goalkeeper son is in his freshman year of high school and wants to continue with soccer in college.

Any other tips?  Not looking for scholarship necessarily, just a roster spot hopefully.

Thanks


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 3, 2019)

Study hard, take tough classes, and get good grades...soccer will follow.


----------



## MicPaPa (Dec 3, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Study hard, take tough classes, and get good grades...soccer will follow.


Wow! You could charge for such sage advice. *eye roll*


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2019)

NOVA.Dad said:


> Can anyone share some examples of a good Soccer Resume?
> Do you print and hand these out at ID sessions?
> Or just email to coaches of schools your player is interested in?
> 
> ...


We did this many years ago (2010 HS graduation) so I assume things have changed.  I wrote up a single-sheet highlights resume that included a couple of action shots, a list of all the teams he played on and the team accomplishments, his position, height, weight, left-footed, etc. to hand out at tournaments. We also had the benefit of a HS team highlight video made by as a Senior Project by one of his older teammates.  We got copies of that made and gave it out to coaches along with his uniform number.  

Things have changed, however.  I think video is much more important now, although I have seen some "highlight" videos posted online that make me wonder why they were publicizing the player's shortcomings.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 3, 2019)

espola said:


> We did this many years ago (2010 HS graduation) so I assume things have changed.  I wrote up a single-sheet highlights resume that included a couple of action shots, a list of all the teams he played on and the team accomplishments, his position, height, weight, left-footed, etc. to hand out at tournaments. We also had the benefit of a HS team highlight video made by as a Senior Project by one of his older teammates.  We got copies of that made and gave it out to coaches along with his uniform number.
> 
> Things have changed, however.  I think video is much more important now, although I have seen some "highlight" videos posted online that make me wonder why they were publicizing the player's shortcomings.


Thanks.

Is it worth posting player resumes on TopDrawerSoccer or GotSoccer?


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2019)

NOVA.Dad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it worth posting player resumes on TopDrawerSoccer or GotSoccer?


Didn't try it.  Don't know anyone who did.  

But that was long ago.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 7, 2019)

Not resumes per say, but adding links to any accomplishments on the field that you can attach to their profile I belive is helpful for Topdrawer. Assuming your DD is racking up any kind of publicly announced honers, it's good to put them on the profile which is easy to do.   Those accolades show up when presumably a coach searches on their name, or she can attach that link to any emails she sends out.  Hope that helps.


NOVA.Dad said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is it worth posting player resumes on TopDrawerSoccer or GotSoccer?


----------



## full90 (Dec 7, 2019)

Zero college coaches use top drawer or got soccer. Zero.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 8, 2019)

full90 said:


> Zero college coaches use top drawer or got soccer. Zero.


They don't reallly use, but if they search on the players name, it will show up in the search.  However, as an a prospective player, your DD can post your accolades on that site (as I mentioned) and then send that link with your email directly to coaches (best way to use).  They will look at that provided you mention it in the email.


----------



## NOVA.Dad (Dec 9, 2019)

Dubs said:


> They don't reallly use, but if they search on the players name, it will show up in the search.  However, as an a prospective player, your DD can post your accolades on that site (as I mentioned) and then send that link with your email directly to coaches (best way to use).  They will look at that provided you mention it in the email.


Good point on the Google search.  I guess it will be worth while to create a profile at some point with links to honors.

Thanks


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 9, 2019)

full90 said:


> Zero college coaches use top drawer or got soccer. Zero.


I sure hope you're right.  I never paid a dime or put my dd info there.  I never paid for a video.  I hope the college coaches like what they see with their own eyes. That is my true hope   Maybe with the new rules she can go take some visits and do a "meet and greet" with each other.  Dance a little and see if that is where you want to spend the next four years of your life.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Dec 9, 2019)

I paid nothing.  All you need:

2 minute video with your BEST highlights which shows:
1) winning 50/50 balls against good competition
2) good first touch, technical skills, etc.
3) pace

Title page with your video:
height
GPA

if they like what they see they might show up showcase game for 10 m.


----------



## Dubs (Dec 9, 2019)

NOVA.Dad said:


> Good point on the Google search.  I guess it will be worth while to create a profile at some point with links to honors.
> 
> Thanks


100%.  It doesn't cost anything, so it's worthwhile.  I should mention my DD was never really starting from zero.  She had been identified in 8th grade and had a good amount of coaches that had reached out to her coach with interest, so when she sent out emails with her highlights and resume, they already knew who she was.  However, even the girls that don't have that advantage, the email, video and soccer resume (ala Top Drawer or other sites with free profile) is the method of communication and the way to potentially get seen.


----------

